# Finally drove the car, but.....



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

So, I have been waiting for this car to come out and been super excited to get it when it comes out in July. Well I love the design, but I was kind of bummed when I saw the size. I know it's an A3/S3 but I was hoping it would of been just a tad bit bigger. Back seat seemed pretty small and I don't want to talk about the trunk. Maybe it's because I have a 8 month old boy and I want something bigger, but I want the S3. lol I think if AOA brought the sportback S3 I might feel better. I just can't see myself spending 45K on a small car when I could get a MK7 R for 36k. I guess I'd have to wait for the reveal of the new A4 design. Just sharing what I think about the car. But don't get me wrong if I didn't have a family i would get it.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

steaguejr said:


> So, I have been waiting for this car to come out and been super excited to get it when it comes out in July. Well I love the design, but I was kind of bummed when I saw the size. I know it's an A3/S3 but I was hoping it would of been just a tad bit bigger. Back seat seemed pretty small and I don't want to talk about the trunk. Maybe it's because I have a 8 month old boy and I want something bigger, but I want the S3. lol I think if AOA brought the sportback S3 I might feel better. I just can't see myself spending 45K on a small car when I could get a MK7 R for 36k. I guess I'd have to wait for the reveal of the new A4 design. Just sharing what I think about the car. But don't get me wrong if I didn't have a family i would get it.


That's fair. IMHO, the A3 is the best upgrade from a Jetta IV for people without kids. With kids, you'd probably want/need an A4, Q3 or something similar.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

VWNCC said:


> That's fair. IMHO, the A3 is the best upgrade from a Jetta IV for people without kids. With kids, you'd probably want/need an A4, Q3 or something similar.


Depending on the seat, even an A4 doesnt have a lot of room in the back. On our A4 avant (2011) I have to slide my rather tall almost 3 year old in at an angle.. or let her climb in from the other side and then get into the seat. My MK6 GTI (4dr) felt like it had essentially about the same amount of space in the back as the A4.


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I would be all over a sport back S3, even with my predilection for MPI, because, IMO, it really does check so many other boxes for me.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I don't have the numbers on hand, but the numbers for the rear of the A3 and A4 aren't all that different. What IS different, however, is the _feel_ when you're in the back. The A4 has more shoulder and hip room and the roofline is higher, so it doesn't feel as claustrophobic. I've hopped in and out of several A3s and A4s on the showroom floor and the A4 feels much more comfortable in the back than does the A3. 

The Sportback will give you slightly more headroom - but not much more. Lucky for you the A3 Sportback TDI and eTron along with the MK7 Golf SportWagon will be here in the US Q1-Q2 2015.


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

I looked at the tech specs of the A3 compared to the mk6 Jetta; the Jetta was slightly bigger. I think if there was more head room in the rear it might be ok. But I just put in a new car seat that goes up to a toddler and the thing almost comes close to the headliner. :thumbdown:

There even wasn't much of a cargo space on the A3 1.8T FWD. Sucks that I'm looking for a car with a backseat in mind. Usually I don't care. Has anyone came across specs for the R interior? One of my friends has a MK6 R and I feel like those cars have more "head room" in the rear.

To sum up, The A3/S3 is just an awesome commuter / sports car. Not practical for the typical family guy.


----------



## The Car Czar (Apr 4, 2014)

You definitely want bigger with toddlers, especially if you're going to take long trips. Between the car seat clearance and all those things like strollers & folding cribs, even an A4 is on the tight side. Unless the Golf R comes with four doors, that car has issues too. Do they still make a Jetta wagon with a 2.0T?


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

The Car Czar said:


> You definitely want bigger with toddlers, especially if you're going to take long trips. Between the car seat clearance and all those things like strollers & folding cribs, even an A4 is on the tight side. Unless the Golf R comes with four doors, that car has issues too. Do they still make a Jetta wagon with a 2.0T?


We have a Q5, but still want another car that is a good size. Funny you mention Jetta Wagon. There has been talks of a Sportswagon R that is AWD and might bring it to the states. If so, I'm on it. 

I have two links below about the car. Luckily I'm not in a hurry. I want to get a car within a year but less than two. Especially when I get back from a deployment.

Links below

R-line
Golf R wagon


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

You'll be fine unless the kids are teenagers. A golf will definitely have more headroom and a ton more hauling space if you fold the seats down.

A quattro A3 has only 10 cubic feet of trunk! The mk7 GTi has 16 cubic feet (45 with seats down).


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I hate to keep bringing this up but, I believe that Audi needs to wake up AND SOON. 

I am an Audi aficionado and I am very good a being able to differentiate between Audi models. Today I saw a new A3 in the Dallas area and I easily mistook it for an A4. The damn thing looked just like an A4 from the side and front. The only thing that gave it away were the wheels and the shape of the rear tail lights. Several of my non-car enthusiast friends could not even tell the difference between an A3 or A4. Two of them mistook it for being the new Jetta; something my A3 sportback was never confused with. 

Audi should bring back the A3 sportback with gas motors to sell along side the new sedan. I seriously believe that once the hype with this car is over, sales are going to fall off or become stagnate. The A3 sedan just blends in too much. It has almost no road presence or distinct features that sets it apart from other Audi models exterior wise. At least the A3 sportback does differentiate itself by not looking like everything else on U.S. roads.


----------



## The Car Czar (Apr 4, 2014)

JDBVR6 said:


> I hate to keep bringing this up but, I believe that Audi needs to wake up AND SOON.
> 
> I am an Audi aficionado and I am very good a being able to differentiate between Audi models. Today I saw a new A3 in the Dallas area and I easily mistook it for an A4. The damn thing looked just like an A4 from the side and front. The only thing that gave it away were the wheels and the shape of the rear tail lights. Several of my non-car enthusiast friends could not even tell the difference between an A3 or A4. Two of them mistook it for being the new Jetta; something my A3 sportback was never confused with.
> 
> Audi should bring back the A3 sportback with gas motors to sell along side the new sedan. I seriously believe that once the hype with this car is over, sales are going to fall off or become stagnate. The A3 sedan just blends in too much. It has almost no road presence or distinct features that sets it apart from other Audi models exterior wise. At least the A3 sportback does differentiate itself by not looking like everything else on U.S. roads.


Except for the rear being chopped compared to the A4 when viewed from the side, I can't tell either ... and I also consider myself pretty good at spotting these things.

(All of this is, of course, a good problem for A3 owners ).


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

My question is what the heck do kids do in the back seat that you need more room. If people are moving there little kids around in mini coopers and fiat 500's far smaller cars and laughable back seats and they manage with car seats. The back in the A3 are just right.


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

Did Audi confirm S3 sportsback availability in the states? I read that they confirmed the A3 SB at the the NYAS.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Here's the question I have to ask: How/why does it matter that the A3 looks like the A4? Has the "same sausage, different lengths" school of design led to decreased or increased sales at both Audi and BMW? 

I ask these questions somewhat rhetorically because the reality is that while the A3 and A4 look similar, and the 3-series and 5-series look familiar, this design familiarity doesn't seem to have made one bit of difference. 



JDBVR6 said:


> I hate to keep bringing this up but, I believe that Audi needs to wake up AND SOON.
> 
> I am an Audi aficionado and I am very good a being able to differentiate between Audi models. Today I saw a new A3 in the Dallas area and I easily mistook it for an A4. The damn thing looked just like an A4 from the side and front. The only thing that gave it away were the wheels and the shape of the rear tail lights. Several of my non-car enthusiast friends could not even tell the difference between an A3 or A4. Two of them mistook it for being the new Jetta; something my A3 sportback was never confused with.
> 
> Audi should bring back the A3 sportback with gas motors to sell along side the new sedan. I seriously believe that once the hype with this car is over, sales are going to fall off or become stagnate. The A3 sedan just blends in too much. It has almost no road presence or distinct features that sets it apart from other Audi models exterior wise. At least the A3 sportback does differentiate itself by not looking like everything else on U.S. roads.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

chiphead said:


> Did Audi confirm S3 sportsback availability in the states? I read that they confirmed the A3 SB at the the NYAS.


The Sportback will be available as a TDI and e-tron plug-in hybrid in early 2015.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

livestrong191 said:


> My question is what the heck do kids do in the back seat that you need more room. If people are moving there little kids around in mini coopers and fiat 500's far smaller cars and laughable back seats and they manage with car seats. The back in the A3 are just right.


There are several issues related to car seat fitment and also the ability to get the seat and the kids in and out of the door opening. Not to mention the height of the opening. There's a reason that people prefer SUVs and CUVs for carrying kids - it's much easier to get kids in and out of a raised platform than lower on the ground. There's a difference between 'dealing with it' and being comfortable, especially if the car is your only car. I have friends who have a baby/kid hauler and a smaller A3 or mini-class car. The small car will do in a pinch, but for long trips small cars can really suck if you're hauling kiddos.

Doable in the A3, yes, but not necessarily optimal.


----------



## Trumpet Rider (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm a tad over 5'7" and was in the back seat when my wife was taking the test drive and I felt perfectly comfy back there. Granted I am not the size of a typical Anglo (cuz I am not Anglo) but....I was fine back there. My wife went back there when we swapped places and she too said she was fine in the back.

If one is used to the smaller cars as a average European would be, it's fine back there...

Our kids are grown and not living at home, so we don't have to worry about that. The grandkids are pre-teen.....they'll be fine back there...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Travis Grundke said:


> Here's the question I have to ask: How/why does it matter that the A3 looks like the A4? Has the "same sausage, different lengths" school of design led to decreased or increased sales at both Audi and BMW?
> 
> I ask these questions somewhat rhetorically because the reality is that while the A3 and A4 look similar, and the 3-series and 5-series look familiar, this design familiarity doesn't seem to have made one bit of difference.


Yup. Don't care one bit, and I doubt Audi does, either. It's hard for them to hear us over the sound of how awesome they are right now; just look at their sales figures over the last, what is it, 40 months?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Travis Grundke said:


> … There's a difference between 'dealing with it' and being comfortable, especially if the car is your only car. I have friends who have a baby/kid hauler and a smaller A3 or mini-class car. The small car will do in a pinch, but for long trips small cars can really suck if you're hauling kiddos.
> 
> Doable in the A3, yes, but not necessarily optimal.


I believe I will be in the minority, but I plan to be a single car family with a S3. Family is wife and one 2 year old. Wife and I are "one and done", with no more kids planned. Agreed not optimal for lots of stuff, but I think it will be fine. We travel relatively light, and I believe we will stay comfortable. We do fine with 2009 Jetta currently.


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Wiley337 said:


> I believe I will be in the minority, but I plan to be a single car family with a S3. Family is wife and one 2 year old. Wife and I are "one and done", with no more kids planned. Agreed not optimal for lots of stuff, but I think it will be fine. We travel relatively light, and I believe we will stay comfortable. We do fine with 2009 Jetta currently.



I think the only way I might be convinced in getting the S3 is if I drive it and love it, and the boss loves how it drives. I have an 08 Jetta and love the size. Not to big and not to small. I would of been ok if it was somewhat close to that size.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

They're actually not that far off in length, but the individual dimensions just aren't that similar.










I'll be going from a GLI to the S3, and the smaller dimensions of the S3 are one of the big reasons. For my needs, the GLI is too large.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

JDBVR6 said:


> I hate to keep bringing this up but, I believe that Audi needs to wake up AND SOON.
> 
> I am an Audi aficionado and I am very good a being able to differentiate between Audi models. Today I saw a new A3 in the Dallas area and I easily mistook it for an A4. The damn thing looked just like an A4 from the side and front. The only thing that gave it away were the wheels and the shape of the rear tail lights. Several of my non-car enthusiast friends could not even tell the difference between an A3 or A4. Two of them mistook it for being the new Jetta; something my A3 sportback was never confused with.
> 
> Audi should bring back the A3 sportback with gas motors to sell along side the new sedan. I seriously believe that once the hype with this car is over, sales are going to fall off or become stagnate. The A3 sedan just blends in too much. It has almost no road presence or distinct features that sets it apart from other Audi models exterior wise. At least the A3 sportback does differentiate itself by not looking like everything else on U.S. roads.


I had the same experience today. Was stopped and caught the profile of a silver A3 go by and had to do a double-take, dismissing it as a run-of-the-mill A4. But, what got me to notice was that it looked good and didn't look small.

Like Dan says, though, sales have been increasing for the last few years so they're likely not too concerned.

Don't get me started on Sportback availability. We'll see a 2dr sportback before we see a 4dr gas sportback. It's probably time I drive a sedan, though, so it'll be a good thing if I get one. Audi said "overwhelming interest in a tdi sportback" is why we're getting a diesel sportback. I guess the 8P tdi forum section musta been blowing up when the 8V was announced You're right, in my mind the sportback is what sets the car apart. It'll be interesting to see sales in 18mo.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> I'll be going from a GLI to the S3, and the smaller dimensions of the S3 are one of the big reasons. For my needs, the GLI is too large.


I share the same view. The only reason I never upgraded to the Mk5 or Mk6 Jetta/GLI was due to its big size. The compact size of the A3 is perfect.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Chimera said:


> Don't get me started on Sportback availability. We'll see a 2dr sportback before we see a 4dr gas sportback. It's probably time I drive a sedan, though, so it'll be a good thing if I get one. Audi said "overwhelming interest in a tdi sportback" is why we're getting a diesel sportback. I guess the 8P tdi forum section musta been blowing up when the 8V was announced You're right, in my mind the sportback is what sets the car apart. It'll be interesting to see sales in 18mo.


The TDI Sportback here in the US was a strong seller and in many ways saved the A3 here in The States. Combine that with Audi's pricing power for TDI models and doing a TDI+Sportback 8V was always going to be a no-brainer. 

I love my Sportback, but I'm not wed to the body style. Powertrain is far more important to me. If I truly need hauling capability I'll look at a Q5 or allroad.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Travis Grundke said:


> Here's the question I have to ask: How/why does it matter that the A3 looks like the A4? Has the "same sausage, different lengths" school of design led to decreased or increased sales at both Audi and BMW?
> 
> I ask these questions somewhat rhetorically because the reality is that while the A3 and A4 look similar, and the 3-series and 5-series look familiar, this design familiarity doesn't seem to have made one bit of difference.


It's impossible to say how much difference having the A3 look so close to the A4 affects sales, same with the various BMW's. Maybe if they looked a little more different it would help, we will never know. It does look like they both take the easy way out, whether people like it or not. 

I am surprised it took them 10 years to change the A3 to the current model and when they were done it looked so close to the A4. 

I also think part of the reason the CLA sells well, even with the issues it has, is because people notice it, and many like how it looks. Some don't like the look but at least it is noticeable. Safe thing would have been to create a smaller C series (based off the new one).


----------



## Metropolitans3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Audi/VW and Subaru seem to be getting out of the hatch-back niche just while it seems to be heating up in the US. I see more now than ever before. I assume they made this decision a few years ago before it really ramped up.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Metropolitans3 said:


> Audi/VW and Subaru seem to be getting out of the hatch-back niche just while it seems to be heating up in the US. I see more now than ever before. I assume they made this decision a few years ago before it really ramped up.


They listened to "enthusiasts" and have conceded the TDI sportback for the US market. I'm not sure I'd call that "getting out" when it's said that the TDI made up a substantial portion of 8P sales in the US.

Besides, we have the Q5 and, later this year, the Q3 in the US. While those aren't hatchbacks in your sense or my sense of the word, they do/ will fill that market need well.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> I share the same view. The only reason I never upgraded to the Mk5 or Mk6 Jetta/GLI was due to its big size. The compact size of the A3 is perfect.


The part I find ironic is the mk6 Jetta is as big as a B5 Passat or a current generation A4. The B5 Passat was slightly larger in the rear seat and trunk compared to a B5 A4. And now the new A3 is roughly the same size as mk4-mk5 Jetta and B5 A4.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Besides, we have the Q5 and, later this year, the Q3 in the US. While those aren't hatchbacks in your sense or my sense of the word, they do/ will fill that market need well.


Getting a fresh, premium, compact-SUV in the US market ASAP is absolutely the right decision from a profitability perspective IMO. A low-volume hatchback market just shouldn't be a priority.

I _personally _do not understand the compact SUV/SUV-craze, but cannot deny these are EXTREMELY profitable segments for automakers.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Waterfan said:


> The part I find ironic is the mk6 Jetta is as big as a B5 Passat or a current generation A4. The B5 Passat was slightly larger in the rear seat and trunk compared to a B5 A4. And now the new A3 is roughly the same size as mk4-mk5 Jetta and B5 A4.


In 2025, I'll buy an S2. :thumbup:


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> They listened to "enthusiasts" and have conceded the TDI sportback for the US market. I'm not sure I'd call that "getting out" when it's said that the TDI made up a substantial portion of 8P sales in the US.
> 
> Besides, we have the Q5 and, later this year, the Q3 in the US. While those aren't hatchbacks in your sense or my sense of the word, they do/ will fill that market need well.


Audi didn't sell a lot of 8p A3's, but 2/3 of the one they did sell were TDI sportbacks. Considering that Audi never marketed the old A3, never gave attractive lease offers on it vs. the A4, and quite frankly never gave a schit about it, they certainly sold a respectable number of them every month. You can't throw a stick in San Francisco or or the outer boroughs of NY without it hitting a TDI 8p. Audi would have been stupid to kill it.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Waterfan said:


> I _personally _do not understand the compact SUV/SUV-craze, but cannot deny these are EXTREMELY profitable segments for automakers.


That's because your an enthusiast and not an appliance shopper.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

FractureCritical said:


> Audi didn't sell a lot of 8p A3's, but 2/3 of the one they did sell were TDI sportbacks. Considering that Audi never marketed the old A3, never gave attractive lease offers on it vs. the A4, and quite frankly never gave a schit about it, they certainly sold a respectable number of them every month. You can't throw a stick in San Francisco or or the outer boroughs of NY without it hitting a TDI 8p. Audi would have been stupid to kill it.


Not to pick on your thread but many say they need to give "attractive lease offers". Isn't the only way to do this to discount the cars selling price, inflate residuals higher than you really think they will be or cut the money rate (pretty much same as discounting the car as it costs you money)? Leasing rates look to me like an equation where the only way to come out with a lower number is to cut something in the equation, all costing them money they may not be willing to give away. Seems like you could also say, "they never sold many because they weren't interested in discounting the selling price a large amount to move more of them".




Rudy_H said:


> That's because your an enthusiast and not an appliance shopper.


By definition, why would an "appliance buyer" be at Audi? If they only care about basic needs and not the dynamics, details, or brand, it seems like the wrong place to be.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

dmorrow said:


> By definition, why would an "appliance buyer" be at Audi? If they only care about basic needs and not the dynamics, details, or brand, it seems like the wrong place to be.


Some appliance shoppers have lots and lots of money to spend on their appliances. vis a vis the lincoln and cadillac appliances.


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Chimera said:


> You'll be fine unless the kids are teenagers. A golf will definitely have more headroom and a ton more hauling space if you fold the seats down.
> 
> A quattro A3 has only 10 cubic feet of trunk! The mk7 GTi has 16 cubic feet (45 with seats down).


So I drove the GTI last week, totally drives way better then the A3. And the size is much more "roomier". I was pretty shocked on how much head room they had in the rear. Seating in the rear of the GTI was more comfortable than the A3.

I'm slowly pulling away from the S3 now. Don't want a commuter car. If AOA wanted to sell a commuter car they should of brought over the A1.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The GTI is no less a commuter car than the S3 will be. Everything is a commuter car in a sense, and I don't see why that should be a negative thing.

A few more inches of head room can make all the difference in the world. I bet an A3 rear seat feels cavernous against a CLA rear seat.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

The Golf R is looking better and better everyday. (Albeit, a rack setup will have to be a requirement either way for me.) 

48k versus 38k. (Show me an S3 Sportback and I'd do it in a hot second.)

Sucks because I really thought I'd be getting an Audi (S3 Sportback). The TDI Sportback won't be Quattro right? (The eTron is neat but no Quattro for sure. Also too heavy...)

Probably going to get the Golf SportWag when it comes out as well for the wifey...

Bottomline, the S3 Sedan is out of segment for most of us. 

My Demographics: 2 Adults, 2 Kids...No I don't want an Allroad or a "bigger" sedan in the next A4 (Unless you bring an S4 Avant) or an SUV or CUV Q7,SQ5, Q3.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

djdub said:


> The Golf R is looking better and better everyday. (Albeit, a rack setup will have to be a requirement either way for me.)
> 
> 48k versus 38k. (Show me an S3 Sportback and I'd do it in a hot second.)
> 
> ...


Yep, mainly due to the additional packaging for DEF for our market. It will be interesting to see how Audi continues to provide diesel quattro models to Europe when they come on board with DEF shortly.

I'd have no problem putzing around in an SQ5. :laugh:


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Saw one the other day and almost pooped a little. The problem is that if I was going to spend that much cheese on a CUV, I'd rock the Macan (Which I also looked at; Up close this weekend.) It's the same Chassis, albeit, a little lower headroom in the back for Adults. But I will only have my kids back there. Hehe.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

I still can't justify an SUV or CUV (Or Small Sedan, even an S3, for that matter) for me (being the Dad/Male) in the household. 

Would much rather have the Wagon or Truck or dedicated Sportscar (The S4, M3/4, C63 might persuade this action in the future). 

Hence the common dilemma...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I saw the first Macan locally last week. It's sharp.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

JDBVR6 said:


> I hate to keep bringing this up but, I believe that Audi needs to wake up AND SOON.
> 
> I am an Audi aficionado and I am very good a being able to differentiate between Audi models. Today I saw a new A3 in the Dallas area and I easily mistook it for an A4. The damn thing looked just like an A4 from the side and front. The only thing that gave it away were the wheels and the shape of the rear tail lights. Several of my non-car enthusiast friends could not even tell the difference between an A3 or A4. Two of them mistook it for being the new Jetta; something my A3 sportback was never confused with.
> 
> Audi should bring back the A3 sportback with gas motors to sell along side the new sedan. I seriously believe that once the hype with this car is over, sales are going to fall off or become stagnate. The A3 sedan just blends in too much. It has almost no road presence or distinct features that sets it apart from other Audi models exterior wise. At least the A3 sportback does differentiate itself by not looking like everything else on U.S. roads.




Sounds like you think the sportback was better, even though this model is blowing that one away, hand over fist. 

The confusing the lowest model for the second lowest, isn't a problem for anyone but the a4 buyers who may not want to be seen in an A3... but why is that an issue for an A3 buyer? Its the same for BMW sedans, unless you know your cars average person can't tell the difference. Not looking like the luxury car you purchased is a negative in the US market, hatchbacks don't sell. The US does... not... buy... hatchbacks, as much as I love them. 

That's the reason for the redesign and why an enthusiast crowd was the only reason any sportback was coming at all.

Pretending the hatch was some sales leader is just wrong, and the sedan can't do much worse than the last model.

Feels like some nits being picked and from a dead horse at that.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

GTI
A7
Focus
Fiesta
Forester
Outback
WRX's
Magnums
Panamera
PT Cruiser
Prius
CRZ
Liftbacks Galore...

The whole "US doesn't buy hatchbacks/wagons" is BS or at least a very outdated thought process...

Yes, they don't sell as much as a sedan, but killing the model "style" is ridiculous and it comes down to a "marketing ploy" to save money by only having one option as a sedan. It's a cheap and easy out as far as I'm concerned...

Keep the enthusiast or we move on. We are the drivers.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

djdub said:


> Keep the enthusiast or we move on. We are the drivers.


We don't, however, pay the bills. We often forget that for the sake of convenience of argument.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

djdub said:


> The Golf R is looking better and better everyday. (Albeit, a rack setup will have to be a requirement either way for me.)
> 
> 48k versus 38k. (Show me an S3 Sportback and I'd do it in a hot second.)
> 
> ...


I'm with you. At first I thought i'd be getting an S3 but it kind of lost its flame to me. I don't think it is special enough for the price difference. If it had more power and sharper styling or sportback, then it would be much more appealing to me. I'll probably go with an R as well. Reviews of the R have been good and say it is a better, more fun performer and I don't need all the added gizmos of the S3. I would like the S3 seats and screen though...
I will just have to wait and see and drive both.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

The Macon is sharp looking but the fuel efficiency makes me cringe. Slower than the S3 as well. I think I'll keep the flame alive for the S3 a little while longer. Apparently I can't order a 335xi right now either since we're 3 weeks from MY2015 so MY2014 is all but impossible to find with the options I need/want/lust for.

Audi you got 3 weeks to release pricing info. Get on it!


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> I'm with you. At first I thought i'd be getting an S3 but it kind of lost its flame to me. I don't think it is special enough for the price difference. If it had more power and sharper styling or sportback, then it would be much more appealing to me. I'll probably go with an R as well. Reviews of the R have been good and say it is a better, more fun performer and I don't need all the added gizmos of the S3. I would like the S3 seats and screen though...
> I will just have to wait and see and drive both.


Pretty much how I feel. If the S3 was a tad bigger I can consider paying 48k for the car. But based on the size, I'd rather get a R that is 10k cheaper that provides about the same stuff. Like most people mentioned, demographics come into play. Mid 30's men/ladies perfer something to carry a family. Yes you can get an SUV, but some (like myself) want a roomier car also. Only people that I think would purchase the A3 is younger adults (20's) to 40's+ MILFS and accasionally, the kid that mommy and daddy bought the car for. Hell if the actually had a A4 avant (14'+) I would consider that, but I don't want an Allroad. 

Now I know that one of my friends at VW confirmed that an AWD VW sportswagen will be coming to the states. So if they make an R verison of that, I'll have my check book ready.


----------



## charliemike (Jul 22, 2001)

steaguejr said:


> Now I know that one of my friends at VW confirmed that an AWD VW sportswagen will be coming to the states. So if they make an R verison of that, I'll have my check book ready.


Do you trust what he has to say? Is he in a position where he'd actually know? I have a Focus ST right now and it's just not quite big enough.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

steaguejr said:


> So, I have been waiting for this car to come out and been super excited to get it when it comes out in July. Well I love the design, but I was kind of bummed when I saw the size. I know it's an A3/S3 but I was hoping it would of been just a tad bit bigger. Back seat seemed pretty small and I don't want to talk about the trunk. Maybe it's because I have a 8 month old boy and I want something bigger, but I want the S3. lol I think if AOA brought the sportback S3 I might feel better. I just can't see myself spending 45K on a small car when I could get a MK7 R for 36k. I guess I'd have to wait for the reveal of the new A4 design. Just sharing what I think about the car. But don't get me wrong if I didn't have a family i would get it.


"the A3 was too small.
back seat and trunk were too small.
but if the sportback were here, it would make you feel better."
LOL

The A3 A4 A6 A8 are all options? Does Audi need an A3.5?

strictly shopping the golf r vs. A3/S3?
for a Dad concerned about space? the golf R trunk vs. A3 trunk. A3 wins all day.
if you have two kids, I assume they'll sit in the back seat... 
the A3, with it's larger trunk, has more usable space for you.

If you had one kid, the R would be cool, b/c you could benefit from the hatchback more (once the rear boot cover is removed).

$ wise? Golf R all day.

If I were you, I'd get your stroller, pnp, car seats, etc.... whatever "stuff" you travel with, and really try it out, in all of the cars you're considering. 
Now that it's a family car, there is a lot more on the line here. Happy wife..... ....
good luck.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

djdub said:


> GTI
> A7
> Focus
> Fiesta
> ...


Listing models with hatchbacks aren't sales numbers comparing to sedans. I could say toddlers don't buy chocolate, and that'd be true, their parents do. I can say Americans don't buy hatchbacks, and that's true, in context. They do not buy hatchbacks where there is a comparable sedan, the numbers show that.


----------

